# Any people with sa in Kingston Ontario? Support groups?



## tweety (Dec 28, 2005)

Any people with sa in Kingston Ontario? Support groups?

Feelin' real lonely here.

Looking for people to talk 2


----------



## keith654 (Apr 21, 2011)

*hey*

i dont know anything about support groups in kingston but i to have SA and am in kingston


----------

